

Is the U.S. Over-Hyping the Risk of Cyber War? - TheloniusPhunk
http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/report-us-hyping-threat-cyber-war-042811

======
DjDarkman
Yes, it's just a poor excuse for trying to take control over the web. If they
would really care about the so called cyber security they would help people
learn to make it more secure.

------
greyfade
> Is the U.S. Over-Hyping the Risk of Cyber War?

Yes.

